# Lance Question



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

When Knights charge into combat using the lance (e.g. Bretonnians), the lance has a +2 S on the charge. 

Does this +2 S also carry into the opponents armour saves (making those saves a little more difficult)?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

newt_e said:


> When Knights charge into combat using the lance (e.g. Bretonnians), the lance has a +2 S on the charge.
> 
> Does this +2 S also carry into the opponents armour saves (making those saves a little more difficult)?


Yup, you hit at strength 5/6 so they Armour save will be taken at -2/-3


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I can say for a Lizardmen player who plays Brettonians almost every week, it is brutal! I try as hard as I can to avoid getting charged by any mounted lance unit.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Arli said:


> I can say for a Lizardmen player who plays Brettonians almost every week, it is brutal! I try as hard as I can to avoid getting charged by any mounted lance unit.


But then again you get to just win by revealing your Army book heh.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks - just wanted to double check my interpretation. Cheers.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, cavalry is nasty on the charge... but then that is the point of cavalry. If you have a block unit you can either try to charge the cavalry, or let your steadfastness carry you through the round they charge and then start to tear them to bits later.
A lore of life slaan is always a fun way to go as well- +2/4 toughness and/or 4/5+ regen saves means you are laughing at cavalry and their +2S on charge...


----------

